# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Jucar >  La apertura intencionada de la compuerta vacía en sólo cinco días el pantano

## Embalses

*La apertura intencionada de la compuerta vacía en sólo cinco días el pantano* 
11-11-2008 (Información)Información

El pantano ha vuelto a su imagen más reciente. Unos vándalos, según la Policía Local, rompieron el candado de acceso a la sala de máquinas y accionaron la compuerta de evacuación del agua, que está saliendo a unos 1.000 litros por segundo, según la Confederación Hidrográfica del Júcar. Los hechos ocurrían en la noche del miércoles y, desde entonces, el preciado recurso ha estado escapándose. Ayer el pantano estaba otra vez casi vacío .
El embalse ha perdido toda el agua recogida gracias a las últimas lluvias. La compuerta había sido reparada dentro del Plan Integral de Recuperación del Pantano, pero el sistema instalado no ha permitido el cierre de la compuerta por la presión del agua. El presidente de la Acequia Mayor del Pantano, Emigdio Tormo, aseguraba que la compuerta, "al ser la más básica, no es la adecuada y no se ha podido cerrar por la gran presión".
Tormo lamentaba la gran cantidad de agua que se ha perdido y "su buena calidad al proceder de las avenidas de las lluvias". En concreto, el pantano había expulsado hasta anoche casi 450 millones de litros (unos 4,5 hectómetros cúbicos), teniendo en cuenta que el agua sale a razón de mil litros por segundo. Una cantidad enorme si se compara con los 50 litros por minuto que tiene de capacidad una acequia para riego.
La Confederación aseguró anoche que había presentado una denuncia y que trabajaba con el Ayuntamiento para solucionar el escape, algo que no se podrá realizar hasta que el pantano, de nuevo, esté vacío.

----------

